# probleme usage smtp orange avec fai free



## nautiloc (3 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai créé sur Mail une boite IMAP chez Orange. Mon FAI est free.
Pour la réception, tout est OK. Mais pour l'envoi le serveur SMTP n'est pas supporté.
Pourtant Free propose une option de déblocage des smtp sortant : voir illustration 1.

J'ai ensuite essayé de suivre les conseils d'orange en changeant de port (de 25 à 587) cf. illustration 2.

Si je met le smtp de free, ca marche mais la synchro des répertoires IMAP (INBOX et DRAFT) ne se fait pas, donc on perd tout l'intérêt de l'imap !

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Nautiloc.


----------



## vleroy (3 Février 2007)

ce qui me semble curieux, c'est que tu n'actives pas le SSL
t'es sur?


----------



## ntx (3 Février 2007)

Un news est sortie cette semaine : Free a bloqué le port 25 ce qui empêche l'utilisation de smtp d'autre FAI. Il faut passer par la console web pour le débloquer. 
En cause : nos chers amis Windowsiens et leur PC "zombies" qui spament, qui spament ... :mouais: Quand va-t-on interdire cette bouse qui nuit à tout le monde ? :hein:


----------



## nautiloc (3 Février 2007)

J'ai bien dévérouillé le port 25 dans l'interface Free. Mais cela ne donne rien !
J'ai essayé SSL cela ne change rien


----------

